

Announcing a Node.js Book Project - sh1mmer
http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/ydn/posts/2010/11/announcing-a-node-js-book-project/

======
briandek
Another great book resource for Node.js (Mastering Node.js - Open Source Node
eBook) can be found at:

<http://visionmedia.github.com/masteringnode/>

------
gcr
Bad idea. NodeJS is too young to take a hardcopy picture of the APIs. It'll be
outdated before its release.

Edit: oh! good points below me!

~~~
jrockway
People told me the same thing about my Catalyst book. "Things are changing too
quickly, don't write a book."

If you don't write a book now, though, people are just going to use some other
technology, and then you'll never have a chance to build a community of
library-writers. The solution is to write a book now, then write another book
when things are more stable! Early adopters shouldn't have to dive through the
source code and ask questions on IRC; they should be able to read, learn, and
begin contributing. Most people don't like being confused and scared when
evaluating a new technology or programming technique; they need someone to
hold their hand.

Incidentally, I was also told my book would not sell, but it sold thousands of
copies despite various typographical (and technical, arguably) errors.

Don't not write a book because someone on the Internet told you it wouldn't
sell or it would be outdated too quickly.

------
raju
Is there a way to be updated on the progress of the book?

On a related note - I am really loving OReilly's approach to this book. I have
found that I usually end up buying the book despite it being freely available
on the web. Great work, looking forward to more.

~~~
sh1mmer
Um... a kind of noisy way is to follow me on Twitter (@sh1mmer).

I'll throw up a site soon dedicated to this. Thanks for the suggestion. I'll
announce that on my Twitter feed ;)

------
rdamico
Book preview for reading/commenting: <https://crocodoc.com/yEvFYL>

------
_mayo
Will the final version cover npm or any third party frameworks/libaries such
as Express and Socket.IO?

~~~
sh1mmer
yes, yes and yes.

------
adrianl
Any idea of the release date?

~~~
sh1mmer
Final release date will be some time in the spring. Until then we'll be doing
regular electronic releases. I'd love to get your feedback so I can work it
into those releases and the final book.

